# It's Fall?? Not Here It Ain't!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can't stand it anymore!

It's the middle of November and 93 degrees! The Santa Ana winds are back and once again, So. Calif. is on fire...The dry hot air and smoky haze are simply more than I can take









I guess we should just be thankful that we haven't lost our home like so many others have over these past couple of days









Just had to vent!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

93 degrees!!! It was pretty warm out east today a mere 65 degrees... How close are you to the fires? Can you see a haze or smell it?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> 93 degrees!!! It was pretty warm out east today a mere 65 degrees... How close are you to the fires? Can you see a haze or smell it?


Funny you should ask...I just went out back to take a photo of the smoke and ash that's headed our way.
It's coming from the Yorba Linda fire that's about 18 miles from our house...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, I drove home from a family museum trip this afternoon in a Rain/Snow mix....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Geez - I hope its not headed your way!







Hey I see your close to Lancaster!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Except for the fire issue, I'm sitting here watching the snow fall and having a hard time going thinking oh poor you, 93 degrees, and all that heat!

Good luck with the fires but I guess you must have some type of trade offs to live in Paradise.

Steve


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

It was 75 here (outside DC) today but the tradeoff is a tornado watch...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it just me or is the weather starting to get a little bizarre!

November, Hurricane last week in Cuba (while our daughter was there on her honeymoon), wild fires in California, tornado in DC??
I can hardly wait for Christmas!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Clear sky here...but 50 degrees.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow sure hope you stay safe down there, I can't believe the weather we are getting you would think it was Sept not Nov. I sure wish it would start start raining and not stop until next summer. I love the rain and never get enough here, even in flood years we don't get enough rain to satisfy me. Now if we are going to have clear weather then, have it when we have a new moon not a full one, then I could use the scope.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Sadly a friend lives in the Oakridge trailer park and probably lost her home. It's really a community of factory built homes and they're quite nice. According to the news, about 90% of the homes burned. I talked to her this AM and it sounded like she was expecting the worst. They had to evacuate about 2 AM. We are about 5 miles east of the fire and fortunately for us, the winds were blowing away from our place. I was having trouble sleeping this morning and got up about 3 AM. I looked out the window and saw a few of the remaining flareups where fire had pretty much run its course. But further west, there was an erie red glow of the smoke filled skys directly above the hills that were still burning wildly.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We are getting rained on by big pieces of ash too and can not go outside. You can actually taste the ash when you go out there. The smoke trail is blowing directly over us. Fortunately our new home HVAC system was installed yesterday and we have a good whole house filter. I'm running the fan constantly right now and the air inside is good. Bummer for all those who are loosing their homes today


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

California Jim said:


> We are getting rained on by big pieces of ash too and can not go outside. You can actually taste the ash when you go out there. The smoke trail is blowing directly over us. Fortunately our new home HVAC system was installed yesterday and we have a good whole house filter. I'm running the fan constantly right now and the air inside is good. Bummer for all those who are loosing their homes today


Hopefully there won't be any blackouts in your area. They were talking about them on the news today. So far we haven't had any problems. Stay safe and go for a drive if you lose the air conditioning.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I went to Houston and back to Colorado this week.. Texas was beautiful.. Highs in the mid 70's and about 60 at night..

Crossed the Colorado border yesterday morn and was welcomed by temps in the 20's with snow..

Today a bit better, 40 and crystal clear..

Will be getting your smoke here soon though..

Those Santa Annas.. I hate wind!

Its too bad about all the home loss..

Carey


----------

